# The Chronicles of Cap'n Crunch ~



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

*The Crusades of Cap'n Crunch ~*

*NAME CHANGE - **The Crusades of Cap'n Crunch ~*

*Hello all,

I was up all night and thinking...I'm feel sorta sentimental today due to me being a dad (My son will be born on April 11th via planned c section) in a few weeks and thinking about life in general. 

I have a bit of a problem with taking too many photos. I'm sure most photos will be of my son soon. I'm not a pro obviously but I enjoy it. I thought instead of posting pics and comments on everyone else's pages, I'd start my own. Feel to comment but please be mature. I know that's asking a lot...

1 year ago, I got rid of my Fahrenheit GLI and moved on to a Candy White 2013 CC Sport Plus (+) w/ Nav
Got rid of this guy a year ago... Dr Lemon

2007 Volkswagen GLI Fahrenheit # 632 of 1200
3VWWJ71K37M171801
Purchased 8/11/2010 @ Dealer 406434 Faulkner Ciocca Volkswagen Allentown, PA


Engine & Transmission:
Unitronic Stage 2 Software Flash
Unitronic Stage 1 DSG Software Flash
ECS MK5 Jetta Dog Bone Mount Insert
EUROJeT Turbo- Back Exhaust System
EUROJeT Cold Air Intake Kit w/ K&N Sock
EUROJeT Heat Shield

Suspension & Wheels
FK Silverline Coil-Overs
Whiteline 24mm Adjustable Rear Sway Bar
OEM 18” Omanyt .:R32 Alloys
General Altimax All Season Passenger Tires

Brakes
Adam’s Rotors (Drilled & Slotted)
StopTech Street Perf. Brake Pads
Goodridge Stainless Steel Lines
StopTech STR 6000 Fluid

Engine Bay Add-Ons:
OEM B6 Coolant Reservoir Cap
OEM AUDI R8 Oil Cap
Audi RED Ignition Coils
Oil Filler Neck Delete
Upgraded OEM Cam Follower
OEM Upgraded Breather Valve
OEM Upgraded Diverter Valve


Interior:
OEM Euro Dash Tray
OEM Euro Dash Cubby
OEM Euro Cup Holder w/ Bottle Opener
OEM GLI Monster Mats
OEM Cargo Liner w/ Blocks
OEM Sun Shield
EuroJet Boost Gauge w/ New South Pod

Body Effects:
Votex Rear Deck Lid Spoiler
Votex Front Lip Spoiler (041)
Votex Side Skirts (041)
OEM Black (041) Mirror Caps
OEM Black Wolfsburg Rear Lower Spoiler
OEM Blackout Wolfsburg Grille
OEM Euro R Line Grille Set

Lighting:
OEM Blackened Tail Lamps 08+
LED Ziza License Plate Bulbs
LED Interiors and Trunk Light(s)
Lamin-X–Fogs and Mirror Turn Signals Smoked Bumper Side MarkersZiza 
Pure Yellow Fogs & High Beams
OEM Euro Headlight Switch

*























*1 year of lease down...on this guy * *Cap'n Crunch*

*Day I got it...*























*Miss this guy...*


Last shot taken of F/S at my dealership



:laugh::laugh::laugh:



*Took this yesterday at our 37week checkup on my son*


*Here's my 91 Thunderbird SC aka super coupe 3.8 supercharged :heart: 'd it and miss it as well...*






*I'll post my progress as things happen*


*List of current modifications to date:

Engine & Exhaust:
Unitronic Stage 1+ Software 
Unitronic Stage 2 DSG 
SPM Cat - Back Exhaust System
VF Engineering Cold Air Intake Kit w/ K&N sock

Suspension & Wheels:
BC Racing Fully Adjustable Coil-Overs
WhiteLine 24mm Adjustable Rear Sway Bar
3SDM 0.06 18 x 8.5 et42
Alzor Interlagos Reps 17 x 7.5 et35
Continental DWS 255/35/18
Nexen Winguard Winspike XL 225/50/17

Brakes: 
Coming soon…(don’t need them yet)

Engine Bay:
OEM Porsche Coolant Reservoir Cap
OEM Porsche Oil Cap

Interior:
OEM Euro Cup Holder
OEM CC Monster Mats
OEM Cargo Liner w/ Blocks
OEM Sun Shield
OEM Sport Pedal Caps
OEM Chrome Decklid Trim
OEM Chrome Trim Mirror & Window Switches
OEM by Phillips LED Interior Lighting

Body:
OEM European Brushed Aluminum Mirror Caps
OEM European Blind Spot Mirrors
3M Satin Black Wrapped Horizontal Grille Bars

Lighting:
Lamin-X’d –Fogs and Mirror Turn Signals 
OEM Euro Headlight Switch
PIAA PlasmaION Yellow 2500K Fogs
LED Interior Lighting Kit by Philips
*


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Good stuff!

are your 0.06 18x8.5?


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

mango_springroll said:


> Good stuff!
> 
> are your 0.06 18x8.5?


Thanks man :thumbup:

Yes sir, freakin' :heart: em.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> Thanks man :thumbup:
> 
> Yes sir, freakin' :heart: em.


:thumbup::laugh: lower your car though


----------



## 05BlackGLI (Dec 18, 2007)

is your roof wrapped or painted? gloss or flat? it's hard to tell in those pictures - do you have any better pics of the roof?


----------



## MSD (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice T-Bird! I have 1990 Mercury Cougar XR-7 (T-Bird twin) sitting in storage since '97 waiting for me to breath life into it. One day.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

05BlackGLI said:


> is your roof wrapped or painted? gloss or flat? it's hard to tell in those pictures - do you have any better pics of the roof?


Wrapped satin black...Here's a few for ya. I'm super happy with the way it looks. So much I did a metal grain look wrap on my wife's GTI.





 :laugh:


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

MSD said:


> Nice T-Bird! I have 1990 Mercury Cougar XR-7 (T-Bird twin) sitting in storage since '97 waiting for me to breath life into it. One day.


Both of those car were the sh*t back in the day...Now they're in graveyards all over the country.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Thinking of picking *these *up...


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> Wrapped satin black...Here's a few for ya. I'm super happy with the way it looks. So much I did a metal grain look wrap on my wife's GTI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see so many spotless CCs on here, it's nice to see one in its natural state rather than "I just got finished detailing!" Makes me feel less worried about the state of my CC. eace:


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

GeoVDub said:


> I see so many spotless CCs on here, it's nice to see one in its natural state rather than "I just got finished detailing!" Makes me feel less worried about the state of my CC. eace:


Thanks dude. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Hey, I snap shots when I'm "in the moment"...Dirty or clean. 

I try to keep it clean but for daily, let's get serious now.:laugh:


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Hit 11,000 miles today -1 year & 1 day later


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Ordered some *mirrors * and a *euro cupholder*

I'm gonna test fit *these* when they come in



Took a close up of my 3sdm 0.06's :heart: these wheels


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Got this in the mail yesterday...


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Ordered some *BC Racing* coilovers. I've decided against "air"


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

Let me know how u like the bc's i have solowerks now and I'm thinking of upgrading to either the BCs or the h&r ultralows.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Streb0708 said:


> Let me know how u like the bc's i have solowerks now and I'm thinking of upgrading to either the BCs or the h&r ultralows.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will keep you posted. We put the same the same type on a 13 Fender Edition Beetle and they felt and handled amazing. 

I'll post photos...


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

*Spring Cleansing * :beer:





Installed euro blind spot mirrors. 



I'm going to install the brushed mirror caps and the euro cupholder soon


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Just installed these at lunch... :heart:


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

I forgot to ask in my previous post if you bought the regular BR edition coilovers or if you are getting the extreme drop setup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Streb0708 said:


> I forgot to ask in my previous post if you bought the regular BR edition coilovers or if you are getting the extreme drop setup
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BR are enough for me. You get plenty of drop with them. My vendor even said don't spend the extra money on the ER or RAM


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Capncrnch said:


> Both of those car were the sh*t back in the day...Now they're in graveyards all over the country.


My first car was an 88 Cougar XR-7. I grew up in that car. Was kept immaculate until the day I gave it back to my uncle. Worst blindspots known to man.





My first (and last) American car lol.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> My first car was an 88 Cougar XR-7. I grew up in that car. Was kept immaculate until the day I gave it back to my uncle. Worst blindspots known to man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice man... :wave:

I was always a T Bird man myself. I had a white 92 Thunderbird Sport w/ a 5.0, a white 88 Thunderbird Turbo Coupe, a red 91 Thunderbird SC and a black 90 Thunderbird SC. They were all great cars...


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Capncrnch said:


> Nice man... :wave:
> 
> I was always a T Bird man myself. I had a white 92 Thunderbird Sport w/ a 5.0, a white 88 Thunderbird Turbo Coupe, a red 91 Thunderbird SC and a black 90 Thunderbird SC. They were all great cars...


Yeah, I had the 5.0. Always wanted to do the HO Mustang swap. I miss my Cougar, wish I had a garage to keep it in. Was in showroom condition with 83k. After I gave it back to my uncle, hurricane sandy flooded the garage that it was kept in. Water came up to the belt line. I got one last pic of it in the junk yard before it was crushed.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> Yeah, I had the 5.0. Always wanted to do the HO Mustang swap. I miss my Cougar, wish I had a garage to keep it in. Was in showroom condition with 83k. After I gave it back to my uncle, hurricane sandy flooded the garage that it was kept in. Water came up to the belt line. I got one last pic of it in the junk yard before it was crushed.


That's sad. At least you said you final good bye's.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

My newest mod...Born 4/11/14 @ 9:28am 

Alexander Michael...ic::wave::heart:


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Curbed one of my 3sdm 0.06's Uggghhh :banghead::banghead::banghead: 

It's not that bad but still made me cringe. The tire is fine but just in case I'm going up a size.

I ordered a set of 255/35/18 Conti DWS to help with the 18 x 8.5's. The 235/40/18's are not going to do it. 

I have them for sale if anyone needs a set of barely used Conti DWS. I installed them at 10,144 and I'm at 11,408 as of this morning. 

You can read the specs *here*

They're 604.00 plus shipping new. Buy them from me for 400.00 shipped or pick up in Allentown, PA for 350.00.

I also have the original set of 235/40/18 Conti Pro Contact ContiSeal's with 8-9/32nds on them. They were on my car until 10,144. They're 876.00 plus shipping new. Those I can do 250.00 shipped or 200.00 picked up.

You can read the specs *here*

:wave:


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

Congrats on the baby!!


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks man


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

bump for tires for sale 

Conti DWS 235/40/18 and ContiPro Seal 235/40/18


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

bump for tires for sale 

Conti DWS 235/40/18 and ContiPro Seal 235/40/18 

You can read the specs *here*

They're 604.00 plus shipping new. Buy them from me for 400.00 shipped or pick up in Allentown, PA for 350.00.

I also have the original set of 235/40/18 Conti Pro Contact ContiSeal's with 8-9/32nds on them. They were on my car until 10,144. They're 876.00 plus shipping new. Those I can do 250.00 shipped or 200.00 picked up.

You can read the specs *here*

:wave:


----------



## Streb0708 (Jun 26, 2013)

Did you get the BRs in? I just took a 3 hour round trip and decided I need new better riding coils


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Streb0708 said:


> Did you get the BRs in? I just took a 3 hour round trip and decided I need new better riding coils
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have them but I have yet to install them yet.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

My son turned 1 month yesterday...




Took this photo...



And...this one...


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Installed BC Racing coilovers


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Grimtastic (May 10, 2007)

Beautiful looking CC. Sub'd. :thumbup:


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Grimtastic said:


> Beautiful looking CC. Sub'd. :thumbup:


:thumbup: thx


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

After having this sit around on the my office floor for months, I finally got around to putting it in. I've done MK5 and MK6 aka easy. This one sucked...:banghead:

But...it's done 



Installed these chrome trim switches (they should come that way)


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

I think I missed it, but what size tires are you currently running? Great looking setup!


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Sevarg said:


> I think I missed it, but what size tires are you currently running? Great looking setup!


255/35/18's 

:thumbup: Thanks man


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

Clean setup! This is all I want for my car. Simple and nice.

I've always enjoyed those mirror cap replacements. Were they frustrating to install? (mine currently have stick on plastic "chrome" caps that I don't really care for)

You don't get any rubbing running a 255 series tire and being that low?

:beer:


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Sevarg said:


> Clean setup! This is all I want for my car. Simple and nice.
> 
> I've always enjoyed those mirror cap replacements. Were they frustrating to install? (mine currently have stick on plastic "chrome" caps that I don't really care for)
> 
> ...


I'm not going nuts on it. It's a daily so it's gotta stay functional. 

The mirror caps took about 10 min with a plastic pick tool and some patience

No rubbing. It's pretty spot on and took me quite some time to get it where I wanted it. It's exactly where I want it.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

ic::heart:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Capncrnch said:


> After having this sit around on the my office floor for months, I finally got around to putting it in. I've done MK5 and MK6 aka easy. This one sucked...:banghead:
> 
> But...it's done


Brave man, LOL! How long did it end up taking you?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

Nice and clean :thumbup:


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

iMod.:R said:


> Brave man, LOL! How long did it end up taking you?


Yeah, I put it off for too long. The time came to get it done. It was not fun man. They definitely made it interesting to take apart. It was about 2 and 1/2 hours :facepalm:

In the end I'm much happier with the fitment and function. They should have done for US cars from the get-go.



[email protected] said:


> Nice and clean :thumbup:


Thanks Sean


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Check your PM bro. Had a question about some parts.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

munnarg said:


> Check your PM bro. Had a question about some parts.


Got it, sorry man. I don't always check those. If you need stuff in the future, you can reach me *here *better... :wave:


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

*List of current modifications to date:

Engine & Exhaust:
Unitronic Stage 1+ Software 
Unitronic Stage 2 DSG 
SPM Cat - Back Exhaust System
VF Engineering Cold Air Intake Kit 

Suspension & Wheels:
BC Racing Fully Adjustable Coil-Overs
WhiteLine 24mm Adjustable Rear Sway Bar
3SDM 0.06 18 x 8.5 et42
Continental DWS 255/35/18

Brakes: 
Coming soon…(don’t need them yet)

Engine Bay:
OEM Porsche Coolant Reservoir Cap
OEM Porsche Oil Cap

Interior:
OEM Euro Cup Holder
OEM CC Monster Mats
OEM Cargo Liner w/ Blocks
OEM Sun Shield
OEM Chrome Trim Mirror & Window Switches

Body:
OEM European Brushed Aluminum Mirror Caps
OEM European Blind Spot Mirrors
3M Satin Black Wrapped Roof & Horizontal Grille Bars

Lighting:
Lamin-X’d –Fogs and Mirror Turn Signals 
OEM Euro Headlight Switch
*


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm 34 today :what:


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

You can see the full effect of a Stage 1 + and DSG Stage 2 Tune *here*... 

Installed OEM Phillips LED interior Lights (daytime shot showing led vs halogen)


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

in b/c i love cap'n crunch cereal


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

VMRWheels said:


> in b/c i love cap'n crunch cereal


Who doesn't :laugh:

I've been eyein' these up lately ...


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Just a quick question. Is the euro switch allowing you to run the drls with fogs or was some vag-com involved? 

Great looking car also. :thumbup:


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> Just a quick question. Is the euro switch allowing you to run the drls with fogs or was some vag-com involved?
> 
> Great looking car also. :thumbup:


Yes but with vag com is needed as well. I'm still trying to figure out the rear fog on a CC with LEDS. I think I might need a different tail.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> Just a quick question. Is the euro switch allowing you to run the drls with fogs or was some vag-com involved?
> 
> Great looking car also. :thumbup:


Yes but with vag com is needed as well. I'm still trying to figure out the rear fog on a CC with LEDS. I think I might need a different tail.

And Thanks man :wave:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Capncrnch said:


> Who doesn't :laugh:
> 
> I've been eyein' these up lately ...


Do you plan to go 19s or 18s on those IF you are going to buy them? :laugh:


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

mango_springroll said:


> Do you plan to go 19s or 18s on those IF you are going to buy them? :laugh:


19's (which is what I should have done in the first place) I just bought 235/40/18 DWS's and I put the .06's on and the wheel had too much poke so I got a bigger size 255/35/18 to clean it up a bit. I should have just bought 19's. Here's what I'm thinking - Matte Gunmetal w/ Aluminum Brushed Face


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Removed the 3m vinyl yesterday...I'm gonna paint it gloss black with silver metal flakes...:what::screwy::facepalm:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Yessir! The 19s are bangin' on that. :laugh:


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

mango_springroll said:


> Yessir! The 19s are bangin' on that. :laugh:


Yep, I'm thinking in the springtime... so I can save up. :banghead:


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

*Installed PIAA H8 Fog bulbs...*


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Brace yourselves...Fall is coming... Heated seats and windows down


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Fall is here in PA...


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Winter Mode ...


Alzor Interlagos reps 17 x 7.5 et 35 w/ 225/50/17 Nexen Winguard Winspike XL installed and ready to fight the snow...


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Capncrnch said:


> Winter Mode ...
> 
> 
> Alzor Interlagos reps 17 x 7.5 et 35 w/ 225/50/17 Nexen Winguard Winspike XL installed and ready to fight the snow...


Killing the winter mode game! :thumbup:


Andy


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

ECS Tuning said:


> Killing the winter mode game! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Andy


:wave:


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

A few minor OEM + touches...and a cleanse...


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Took a few shots at the school near my home...ic:




These just arrived. CC logo OEM all season mats...


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Enjoy ( or don't ) ic: VMR 702 18 x 8.5 et45 w/ 255/35/18 ContiExtremeContactDWS


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Love the new pics.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Love the new pics.


Thanks man, I was actually just on your site looking at exhausts...:wave:


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Love the new pics.


+1
Looking great!


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

S4BiT said:


> +1
> Looking great!


Thank you


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

GOLF R..I took it home for the first time. ( For my wife as her new daily ) ...:heart:


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)




----------

